
What we learned doing 3 pivots in 18 months - qhoang09
https://medium.com/inside-plato/birdly-as-you-knew-it-is-gone-fcc901457609
======
madamelic
Not to sound overly rude but how do you know you aren't completely wrong?

It seems like you all are burning money + people but still on the same idea
but slightly different (Enterprise Slack bot).

How do you know the market is there? Slack for instance went from an MMORPG to
a chat client. I am just genuinely curious why you all continue on this path?

~~~
qhoang09
The idea is radically different. I define an idea: \- What problem you're
solving \- Who are you solving this problem for?

Idea 1 \- The problem of gathering data of a customer (SFDC, Intercom..) \-
Who: Product manager, Marketer, Sales... ?

Idea 2 \- The Problem of management challenges \- Who: Green Engineering
Managers and CTOs

Being in Slack makes that the two ideas have the same UX / Distribution
channel. But those two ideas are radically different.

"how do you know you aren't completely wrong?" => It's the whole point of the
article, to derisk at the maximum this. If you can make sure that 1) You're
solving a real problem => We are because we have some paying customers and
interviewed more than 400 Engineering Managers 2) You're excited about this
problem => We are because, as you said, we "burned" people being bad managers
3) It's innovative => We are because we haven't seen any similar product

Then if the 3 are checked, we have at least some chances of learning from our
past experience

------
qhoang09
Hey all!

I'm Quang, co-founder and CEO of Plato (ex Birdly - YC W16).

I would love to have your thoughts on our journey these last 18 months. Feel
free to comment, react, ask your question ... :)

